# Albion Download?



## exterminans (5. Oktober 2004)

hi
manche von euch werden vielleicht noch das uralte rollenspiel Albion kennen, das einmal dem PC Games als vollversion beilag...
kennt vielleicht jemand einen link wo ich die deutsche(!) version davon runterladen kann? ich glaub nämlich nicht dass man es noch kaufen kann, trotzdem würds iich gern nochmal spielen...
cya
exterminans


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2004)

exterminans am 05.10.2004 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> manche von euch werden vielleicht noch das uralte rollenspiel Albion kennen, das einmal dem PC Games als vollversion beilag...
> kennt vielleicht jemand einen link wo ich die deutsche(!) version davon runterladen kann? ich glaub nämlich nicht dass man es noch kaufen kann, trotzdem würds iich gern nochmal spielen...
> cya
> exterminans




wenn es das nicht bei zB http://www.vollversionde oder so gibt geht das nciht. spiele haben jahrzehntelanges copyright, kein spiel ist lagel downloadbar, wenn es der hersteller nicht offiziell freigegeben hat. auch wenn kein hahn danach krähen würde...

ps: ebay?


----------



## Yikrazuul (5. Oktober 2004)

exterminans am 05.10.2004 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> manche von euch werden vielleicht noch das uralte rollenspiel Albion kennen, das einmal dem PC Games als vollversion beilag...
> kennt vielleicht jemand einen link wo ich die deutsche(!) version davon runterladen kann? ich glaub nämlich nicht dass man es noch kaufen kann, trotzdem würds iich gern nochmal spielen...
> cya
> exterminans



Guckstu hier, könnte aber die englische Version sein.

Ansonsten im Web suchen, Albion ist FREEWARE.

_Moppeledit: Sorry, aber auf der Seite gibt's zu viel Illegales, daher habe ich den Link entfernt._


----------



## exterminans (5. Oktober 2004)

nunja, die englische version lad ich grad runter, aber bei nem rollenspiel sollte man eben schon alles verstehen können, und da bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob ich das schaff....
bei vollversion.de hab ich nix gefunden...
wenn ich bei google suche, find ich bis jetzt nur englische versionen...
vielleicht is ja wer geübter im suchen als ich, und findet sie?
wäre auf jeden fall super!!! danke im voraus
cya
exterminans


----------



## Yikrazuul (5. Oktober 2004)

_Moppeledit: Sorry, aber auf der Seite gibt's zu viel Illegales, daher habe ich den Link entfernt._ [/quote]

Wieso das denn? Was wäre denn Illegales bei einer Seite, die Spiele vorstellt und Infos bereitstellt, wo man sie *kaufen* kann oder - bei Freeware - *downloaden* kann ????


----------



## Wurstbrot (5. Oktober 2004)

Yikrazuul am 05.10.2004 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> > _Moppeledit: Sorry, aber auf der Seite gibt's zu viel Illegales, daher habe ich den Link entfernt._
> 
> 
> 
> Wieso das denn? Was wäre denn Illegales bei einer Seite, die Spiele vorstellt und Infos bereitstellt, wo man sie *kaufen* kann oder - bei Freeware - *downloaden* kann ????



Manches ist eben *keine* Freeware...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. Oktober 2004)

Wurstbrot am 05.10.2004 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Yikrazuul am 05.10.2004 16:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Äh, genau.


----------

